# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Giúp đỡ vè art cam 9.1

## tran toan

Chào anh chị rm diễn đàn xin cho mình được hỏi chút mình cài artcam 9.1 vào  khi import file có đuou dxf vào thì không mơ được file nó ra “can’t open file”

----------


## nnk

> Chào anh chị rm diễn đàn xin cho mình được hỏi chút mình cài artcam 9.1 vào  khi import file có đuou dxf vào thì không mơ được file nó ra “can’t open file”


cad vẻ bi nhiêu vậy ? nhiều khi cad mới artcam 9.1 cũ quá nó mở không ra, save as cad 2000 thử nhe

----------

